# Storing ground cinnamon



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 1, 2014)

I just purchased a 1 lb bag of ground Ceylon cinnamon, but the bag isn't resealable. What is the best kind of container to store it in for maximum shelf life?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

I keep mine in the fridge in a plastic bottle.  You could use a Mason jar too.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I keep mine in the fridge in a plastic bottle.  You could use a Mason jar too.



Thanks! I've heard that spices shouldn't be kept in the freezer but the fridge is okay, right?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

It depends on the spice.  My cinnamon still tastes fresh.  I also keep a number of other herbs and spices in the fridge or freezer.  Should be OK as long as the container is airtight.


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2014)

Or you could put it in a sealable zippy bag. If you should choose to do that by transferring the cinnamon instead of putting the whole bag itself into the zippy bag, be very careful. You can choke on the dust in doing so. And the dust can also burn your throat. 

 Your best bet is in a tall jar with a wide mouth. It will make it easier to get your measuring spoon in.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 1, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> It depends on the spice.  My cinnamon still tastes fresh.  I also keep a number of other herbs and spices in the freezer.  Should be OK as long as the container is airtight.



What brand is the plastic bottle you use?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

I got my cinnamon at Costco, and just kept it in the bottle it came in.  If you don't have a Mason jar, any clean glass or plastic jar would work.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> Or you could put it in a sealable zippy bag. If you should choose to do that by transferring the cinnamon instead of putting the whole bag itself into the zippy bag, be very careful. You can choke on the dust in doing so. And the dust can also burn your throat.
> 
> Your best bet is in a tall jar with a wide mouth. It will make it easier to get your measuring spoon in.



That sounds painful! A few people on Amazon said that this product is very powdery, so it does sound like a jar would be less messy than a ziplock bag.


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That sounds painful! A few people on Amazon said that this product is very powdery, so it does sound like a jar would be less messy than a ziplock bag.



If you think it will hold it all, an empty pasta sauce jar would be perfect. When I wash out a jar such as this, it can be hard to get the inside dry. Dry enough so as not to affect your cinnamon. So I put it in my microwave for a few seconds.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 1, 2014)

I've never bought that much cinnamon but if I did, I'd store some in an empty small spice jar and freeze the rest, as suggested by others.  Then replenish as needed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> If you think it will hold it all, an empty pasta sauce jar would be perfect....


How do you get the smell of the sauce out of the seal ring stamped on the lid? Even with soaking it in baking soda water I can still smell sauce. I'd hate to put something into one of those jars and have it taste a bit like tomato. Cinnamon Prego anyone?  I tend to reuse more neutral smelling jars.

I store my excess spices in the basement. The cinnamon is still in the plastic jar it came in; the last time I filled my small jar in the pantry the stored stuff was still as fresh as when it was bought. I find even my Penzeys stay fresh in the plastic bags their sold in.


----------



## Addie (Nov 1, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> How do you get the smell of the sauce out of the seal ring stamped on the lid? Even with soaking it in baking soda water I can still smell sauce. I'd hate to put something into one of those jars and have it taste a bit like tomato. Cinnamon Prego anyone?  I tend to reuse more neutral smelling jars.
> 
> I store my excess spices in the basement. The cinnamon is still in the plastic jar it came in; the last time I filled my small jar in the pantry the stored stuff was still as fresh as when it was bought. I find even my Penzeys stay fresh in the plastic bags their sold in.



Have you tried soaking it in bleach? Either that or Febreze. That stuff is supposed to get rid of any smell. But then your cinnamon would smell of fabric softener.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't want fabric softener cinnamon either.  I think I'll stick with my old Smucker's Peanut Butter jars.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2014)

I wouldn't want bleach *or* fabric softener cinnamon  

I would go with putting some of it in a small spice bottle and the rest in any glass jar you have. I think after some time, the cinnamon aroma will overcome the pasta sauce odor rather than the other way around, since the sauce is gone and ground cinnamon has a pretty strong smell.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 1, 2014)

I've read on some blogs that cinnamon should not be stored in the freezer. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 1, 2014)

No.  It should be fine.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Nov 2, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> No.  It should be fine.




Thanks! I found a simple glass jar at Bed Bath that should work great.


----------

